# Der volle EBAY-Witz



## vgli (22. Oktober 2005)

Einen solchen Witz habe ich noch nicht gesehen:
Dieser ....... kauft zuerst, siehe bei seinen letzten Geschäften, alle Aufkleber, pappt sie auf seine 2 Schrotties und verkauft die........ aber seht selbst. Ich hoffe dass der Link geht.  
Aber jeden Tag, steht hier bestimmt kein Depp auf  
Der Preis ist schon eine Schau!  



http://cgi.ebay.de/MTB-s-von-Specia...ryZ30745QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## dodo1912 (22. Oktober 2005)

Lol...bin ich mal gespannt ob bei dem Schnäppchenpreis einer zuschlaegt....ist der frech


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EmJay (22. Oktober 2005)

Ein Traum, die will ich... Vor allem die richtig fette Gabel ist soooooo geil ;-)

Der Hammer, gibt´s denn sowas?!


----------



## [email protected]!t (22. Oktober 2005)

also das ist schon der brüller....
vorallem seine ebay käufe vorher.

die gebühren werden auf jeden fall teuer !


----------



## Guru (22. Oktober 2005)

Also ich weiss nicht, kann man sowas net unterbinden? :/


----------



## zastafari (22. Oktober 2005)

...mail das doch mal Scott zu!


----------



## mete (22. Oktober 2005)

Guru schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich weiss nicht, kann man sowas net unterbinden? :/



Klar kannst Du das, das ist vorsätzlicher Betrug, wenn Du es kaufst...


----------



## Madt (22. Oktober 2005)

vorallem ne bomber vorne........  


und warum die bilder wohl so undscharf sind!?


----------



## Fragga (22. Oktober 2005)

der kann viel ärger bekommen, weil er ware unter falschen namen und angaben verkauft, das is laut ebay und gesetz verboten!


----------



## ErdbeerEisSahne (22. Oktober 2005)

und dann der preis, die räder haben insgesammt bestiommt neu nichtmal die hälfte gekostet...

und jeder, der sich minimal auskenn merkt, dass das betrug ist...

deshalb wohl auch kein gebot...

keine namen angaben sundern nur: 
fette mz gabel: ahah welche? die die es nicht gibt?
fettes scott fahread: welches bitte?
fettes spezialized fahrrad: ah ha? mit insgesamt 2aufklebern?

ich glaube , dass keiner so dumm ist und da bietet


----------



## kamikater (22. Oktober 2005)

> das ist vorsätzlicher Betrug, wenn Du es kaufst...



Wenn du es kaufst ist es kein Betrug sondern Dummheit    Ist schon echt frech, so ein Angebot einzustellen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## saturno (22. Oktober 2005)

Fragga schrieb:
			
		

> der kann viel ärger bekommen, weil er ware unter falschen namen und angaben verkauft, das is laut ebay und gesetz verboten!




RICHDISCH. Deshalb hab ich die Verarsche schon bei E-Bay angezeigt.


----------



## FR-Sniper (22. Oktober 2005)

saturno schrieb:
			
		

> RICHDISCH. Deshalb hab ich die Verarsche schon bei E-Bay angezeigt.




  sehr gut! danke ! aber leider wird das nicht viel helfen, er meldet sich bestimmt neu an unter anderem namen   und vieleicht andern aufklebern an!


----------



## saturno (22. Oktober 2005)

XT-Sniper schrieb:
			
		

> sehr gut! danke ! aber leider wird das nicht viel helfen, er meldet sich bestimmt neu an unter anderem namen   und vieleicht andern aufklebern an!




egal, wir werden ihn schon finden. Es mußte einfach sein, denn es gibt immer wieder gutgläubige Leute, die schon beim Namen E-Bay schwach werden und kaufen.


----------



## Fjordpferd (22. Oktober 2005)

hi,



> Leider muss ich noch darauf hinweisen das dies ein privatverkauf ist und ich leider keine garantie geben kann, aber das bedeutet nicht das die bikes in einem einwandfreien zusatnd sind, denn das sind sie allermal....


Er gibt sogar zu das die Räder in keinem einwandfreiem "zusatnd" sind.

Bei solchen Typen könnte ich  :kotz:


----------



## coffeeracer (22. Oktober 2005)

Hallo,

da wär doch nur die Frage ob man den Schrott nicht einfach überbieten sollte und dann dem Typen mitteilen, daß er seine Bikes behalten soll oder sonst mit einer Anzeige wegen Betrugs zu rechnen hat.

Gruß
coffeeracer


----------



## Kruemelmonster (22. Oktober 2005)

saturno schrieb:
			
		

> RICHDISCH. Deshalb hab ich die Verarsche schon bei E-Bay angezeigt.



Wie das denn? Über die dämlichen Formulare kann man nur noch Artikelnummern angeben, aber nichts mehr dazu schreiben. Wie soll man das eBay verklickern?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ReeN! (23. Oktober 2005)

Das "Scott" ist ein Giant...
Und zwar ein Box One oder Two....den Rahmen wollt ich immer haben...

naja schade drum..

!R


----------



## Bully (23. Oktober 2005)

saturno schrieb:
			
		

> RICHDISCH. Deshalb hab ich die Verarsche schon bei E-Bay angezeigt.


Gut hast Du dran getan,

mit Wegschauen das hilft uns allen letztendlich nicht weiter. Hatte bisher so einiges an Betrugsversuchen. Alle die ich meldete und rückabwickelte sind letztendlich bei der Bucht rausgeflogen. Dauert manchmal was. Auch bin ich mal mit dem Tool: seller s bester freund (gibts leider nicht mehr) einem Pusher auf die Schliche gekommen und habe das gemeldet. Ergebnis steht noch aus.
Allerdings sperren die leider nicht so schnell einen Powerseller.


----------



## biker1967 (23. Oktober 2005)

Bin auch mal einem auf den Leim gegangen, der per Vorkasse kassiert hat und nicht geliefert hat. Hat ihm einigen Ärger eingebracht mit Kripo etc. Hab anfang des Monats das Geld wieder bekommen. Waren zwar nur kleine Beträge, aber immerhin.


----------



## saturno (23. Oktober 2005)

Kruemelmonster schrieb:
			
		

> Wie das denn? Über die dämlichen Formulare kann man nur noch Artikelnummern angeben, aber nichts mehr dazu schreiben. Wie soll man das eBay verklickern?




ne, da kannste dann anklicken Verdacht auf Markenbetrug.


----------

